# maps-routenplaner.info und maps-routenplaner.com: So dreist zocken Unbekannte jetzt ab



## sascha (31 März 2016)

*maps-routenplaner.info, das klingt zunächst einmal wie ein harmloser Routenplaner. In Wirklichkeit stecken hinter der Seite dubiose Abzocker – die mit einer uralten Masche geradezu dummdreist Verbraucher um ihr Geld bringen wollen. Die gute Nachricht: Bezahlen muss bei dieser Abofalle sicher niemand.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2016/0...so-dummdreist-zocken-unbekannte-jetzt-ab-9940


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 April 2016)

Weiß man schon, auf welches Konto die Überweisung erwartet wird?


----------



## klausp (1 April 2016)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Weiß man schon, auf welches Konto die Überweisung erwartet wird?



siehe Link von Sascha:
"Das Geld wollen die Täter dann allen Ernstes über Paysafecard kassieren, ein weitgehend anonymes Online-Zahlungssystem, bei dem die Täter im Hintergrund bleiben können."


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 April 2016)

http://www.radziwill.info/Die-Masch...uenchen-Trickformulare-fuer-firmensuche-24-de
hmm


----------



## Heiko (3 April 2016)

klausp schrieb:


> siehe Link von Sascha:
> "Das Geld wollen die Täter dann allen Ernstes über Paysafecard kassieren, ein weitgehend anonymes Online-Zahlungssystem, bei dem die Täter im Hintergrund bleiben können."


Exakt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 April 2016)

Was sagt Paysafe dazu?


----------



## passer (3 April 2016)

Das sich da Menschen noch ab zocken lassen ?
Welche Firma stellt Rechnungen ohne jegliche Empfängerangabe ? 
Wenn die Empfänger dieser "Rechnung" nur ein wenig Logik walten lassen würden.


----------



## sascha (4 April 2016)

*"Bitte senden Sie den aufgedruckten 16 stelligen Code der Paysafecards im Wert von 510,00 Euro per E-Mail."*


Sorry für etwaige Tippfehler, ich muss mir grad die Lachtränen aus den Augen wischen...


----------



## Lady-moni (11 April 2016)

Hallo ich habe auch eine Androhung bekommen über 500 Euro zu zahlen für ein Jahresabonnement . Was muss ich denn jetzt tun? Einfach nicht s ? Die drohen mit Eintrag ins schuldenfreister


----------



## Hippo (11 April 2016)

Lady-moni schrieb:


> ... Was muss ich denn jetzt tun?...


Den Artikel aus Beitrag #1 lesen ...


----------



## Heiko (11 April 2016)

Lady-moni schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe auch eine Androhung bekommen über 500 Euro zu zahlen für ein Jahresabonnement . Was muss ich denn jetzt tun? Einfach nicht s ? Die drohen mit Eintrag ins schuldenfreister


Kurz zusammengefasst: wer nicht zahlt, darf sein Geld behalten. Wenn Du mit diesen Konsequenzen leben kannst...


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (12 April 2016)

Heiko schrieb:


> Kurz zusammengefasst: wer nicht zahlt, darf sein Geld behalten.


Mir hat soeben ein User seinen Text zugestellt, den er an diese Halunken geschrieben hatte. Der sagt eigentlich auch alles und betont die Ernsthaftigkeit, wie mit der Zahlungsaufforderung umgegangen werden kann.



> ...aber gerne doch, du/ihr kleinen Scheißerle**! Wer betrügen will muss mit Zahlungsaufall rechnen. So doof, wie du/ihr bist/seid, geht ja gar nicht. Schade, dass ihr/du aus der Anonymität heraus agiert/st. Immerhin gibt es in München weder deine/eure geschissene Betrügerfirma, noch diesen Dr. Dingsda, als Geschäftsführer. Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du/ihr in der Lage wäret, mich als Beleidiger zu identifizieren, damit ich dir/euch den Arsch so richtig aufreißen lassen kann. Nur leider, hängt der dir/euch viel zu weit unten, du/ihr Wich***!


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 April 2016)

offtopic
https://www.paysafecard.com/de/busi...vice-providern-arbeitet-paysafecard-zusammen/
mal gaaanz langsam lesen und in alten Zeiten schwelgen...


----------



## sascha (13 April 2016)

> *Sehr geehrtes Mitglied von www.maps-routenplaner.info!*
> 
> Da Sie die seit dem 21.03.2016 offene Rechnung 55264 noch immer nicht beglichen haben, setzen wir Sie hiermit davon in Kenntnis, dass wir bei Nichtbezahlung den offenen Betrag durch einen Pfändungsantrag bei Gericht einfordern.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hippo (13 April 2016)

@sascha - die haben glatt vergessen den Einsatz der päpstlichen Inkassokongregation anzudrohen ...


----------



## Lady-moni (14 April 2016)

ok danke Leute . Also ich dachte ich müsste ev der Polizei melden? Oder so . Also werd ich die Drohung ignorieren


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 April 2016)

Lady-moni schrieb:


> Also ich dachte ich müsste ev der Polizei melden? Oder so .


Solange wir Aktivisten das hier nicht erfahren, wer diese Halunken sind, wird das die Polizei erst recht nicht wissen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 April 2016)

Hippo schrieb:


> @sascha - die haben glatt vergessen den Einsatz der päpstlichen Inkassokongregation anzudrohen ...


Der Papst und sein Gefolge sind z.Zt. verhindert. Sie reisen nun erstmal nach Lesbos, um nach den Flüchtlingen zu schauen.....

Der Text der Drecksbande kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor aus einer längst vergangenen Zeit. Das war m.W, doch der Inkassobutzi von ProInkasso, der auf diesen Schmarrn ein Urheberrecht hat


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 April 2016)

Google kennt diesen dämlichen Text auch schon.


----------



## sascha (14 April 2016)

Es wird zweifellos Zeit, an dieser Stelle für maps-routenplaner.info das Kalletaler Dreieck wieder zu beleben...


----------



## Reducal (14 April 2016)

sascha schrieb:


> Es wird zweifellos Zeit, an dieser Stelle für maps-routenplaner.info das Kalletaler Dreieck wieder zu beleben...


Um so besser, gemäß Zuständigkeitsregelung der bayerischen Generalstaatsanwälte von 2011, Art. 11, Abs. 1, würde die Armee dann in die Richtung der Geschäftsgehilfen blasen. Einmal durchgerührt und geschüttelt, blieb bislang immer was hängen!


----------



## Insider (15 April 2016)

Die Adresse in München, Leopoldstr. 23, ist übrigens die des Excellent Business Center / Regus. Wen wunderts, dass dort die nicht existente web-24 GmbH kein Kunde ist. Zuschriften an diese Firma werden an die Absender als unzustellbar zurück gesandt.


----------



## Hippo (15 April 2016)

Umschlag hinschicken, mit Vermerk "unzustellbar" zurückkriegen ...
... und wenn die Mahnpupserei losgeht immer den gescannten Umschlag per Mail mit Bedauern schicken daß ja leider eine rechtssichere Kontaktaufnahme nicht möglich ist ...


----------



## Reducal (15 April 2016)

Irgendwie beschleicht mich der Verdacht, dass das eine Kopie von der Routenplanersache "ODV Online Content Ltd." aus 2015 ist: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...e-content-ltd-www-routenplaner-24-info.49080/


----------



## sascha (15 April 2016)

Reducal schrieb:


> Irgendwie beschleicht mich der Verdacht, dass das eine Kopie von der Routenplanersache "ODV Online Content Ltd." aus 2015 ist: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...e-content-ltd-www-routenplaner-24-info.49080/



Ich denke, darin sind wir uns einig. Mich wundert nur der Aufwand: Gibt es tatsächlich auch nur einen einzigen Menschen, der jetzt vor Angst schlotternd zur Tankstelle rennt, für 500 Tacken 10 Paysafecards kauft, und die Nummern per Mail ins Briefkastenfirmaland schickt? Das glaube ich irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Hippo (15 April 2016)

sascha schrieb:


> ...Gibt es tatsächlich auch nur einen einzigen Menschen, ... Das glaube ich irgendwie nicht...



Der Enkeltrick funktioniert doch auch noch genauso wie Kaffeefahrten.
Und da sag keiner daß da nur alte Menschen übertölpelt werden.
Die Dinger gibts schon so lange daß da die heutigen Alten noch in den besten Jahren waren und mitnichten tüddelich


----------



## sascha (16 April 2016)

Hippo schrieb:


> Der Enkeltrick funktioniert doch auch noch genauso wie Kaffeefahrten.
> Und da sag keiner daß da nur alte Menschen übertölpelt werden.
> Die Dinger gibts schon so lange daß da die heutigen Alten noch in den besten Jahren waren und mitnichten tüddelich



Klar, aber in diesem speziellen Fall reden wir von geforderten 500 Euro. Und das macxht es eben besonders, meine ich. 50 Euro zahlt man als Privatperson vielleicht noch zähneknirschend. Aber 500? Dafür hast du ja schon den Anwalt bezahlt...


----------



## Hippo (16 April 2016)

Gabs schon wo Rückmeldungen in den einschlägigen Foren daß tatsächlich schon einer gezahlt hat?


----------



## Insider (16 April 2016)

sascha schrieb:


> Dafür hast du ja schon den Anwalt bezahlt...


Genau das machen offensichtlich einige und die Anwälte erstatten dann regelmäßig Strafanzeige, von denen die eine oder andere derzeit in München abgewimmelt wird. Bezahlt hat meiner Kenntnis nach kein Geschädigter, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass es nicht den einen oder anderen gibt.


----------



## Reducal (16 April 2016)

sascha schrieb:


> ... in diesem speziellen Fall reden wir von geforderten 500 Euro....


Paysafe-PIN-Codes gibt es nur bis 100 €ronen. Der Code ist 16stellig. Das bedeutet, dass man 5 Codes zum Höchstwert kaufen muss und 5 x 16 Zahlenkolonnen per eMail ins Nirwana übermitteln soll. Meine ausgeprägte Paranoia würde mir spätestens hier Einhalt gebieten.


----------



## Hippo (16 April 2016)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...Meine ausgeprägte Paranoia würde mir spätestens hier Einhalt gebieten.


Gut - uns Aktivisten kannst jetzt nicht wirklich als Maßstab nehmen


----------



## sascha (17 April 2016)

Reducal schrieb:


> Paysafe-PIN-Codes gibt es nur bis 100 €ronen. Der Code ist 16stellig. Das bedeutet, dass man 5 Codes zum Höchstwert kaufen muss und 5 x 16 Zahlenkolonnen per eMail ins Nirwana übermitteln soll. Meine ausgeprägte Paranoia würde mir spätestens hier Einhalt gebieten.



Und noch eine sechste Karte, um die 20 Euronen Mahngebühr zu zahlen...


----------



## Reducal (26 April 2016)

Und schon geht die Reise weiter - diese Mal nach Frankfurt am Main. Die Reisedaten haben sich geändert. Der Domainname ist nun:



> maps-navi.info



und die Firmenbezeichnung sowie die Adresse sind folgende:



> Dach-24 GmbH
> Mainzer Landstraße 50
> 60325 Frankfurt



An der Adresse befindet sich eine Niederlassung des Business Center Frankfurt - https://www.ecos-office.com/de/frankfurt/


----------



## Goblin (26 April 2016)

Das die "Firma" da wirklich anzutreffen ist mag ich zu bezweifeln. Wahrscheinlich wieder eine weitere Phantomfirma


----------



## Reducal (26 April 2016)

Dach-24 GmbH sind Betrüger, diese Klitsche gibt es nicht! Das sagt doch alles, oder?


----------



## Goblin (26 April 2016)

Jetzt machen sie aber ernst 



> *Sehr geehrtes Mitglied von www.maps-routenplaner.info!*
> 
> *Da wir bis heute trotz mehrmaliger Mahnungen noch immer keinen Zahlungseingang von Ihnen verzeichnen konnten, sehen wir uns nunmehr gezwungen, SOLLTEN WIR NICHT BINNEN 7 TAGEN DEN ZAHLUNGSEINGANG FESTSTELLEN, die zuständigen Strafverfolgungsbehörden einzuschalten.
> Wer eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch nimmt, mit der Absicht diese nicht zu bezahlen, macht sich des versuchten Betrugs strafbar, dieser Umstand genügt, um eine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zu erstatten, wir behalten uns entsprechende Schritte bei Verweigerung der Zahlung vor.
> ...



Das ist ungefähr so als wenn ein Bankräuber die Polizei ruft weil der Bänker die Kohle net rausrückt


----------



## sascha (27 April 2016)

Unfair, du hast schon die nächste letzte Mahnung bekommen? Bei mir hängen sie noch bei



> Da Sie die seit dem 21.03.2016 offene Rechnung 55264 noch immer nicht beglichen haben, setzen wir Sie hiermit davon in Kenntnis, dass wir bei Nichtbezahlung den offenen Betrag durch einen Pfändungsantrag bei Gericht einfordern.
> 
> Ihnen drohen dadurch:
> 
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (27 April 2016)

http://www.polizei-praevention.de/aktuelles/routenplaner-lockt-in-abo-falle.html


			
				
Landeskriminalamt Niedersachsen
Zentralstelle Prävention
 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Laut Impressum wird die Seite von der Web-24 GmbH Internetportale, vertreten durch Dr. Michael Kandler, betrieben. Ermittlungen des LKA München haben ergeben, dass diese GmbH offiziell im Handelsregister nicht existiert. Auch unter der angebenen Anschrift ist diese Firma nicht existent. Der Name des Geschäftsführers ist in Bayern auch mehrfach vorhanden und somit sehr wahrscheinlich frei gewählt.
> 
> Personen, die nun in die Falle getappt sind, bekommen entsprechende Zahlungsaufforderungen per Mail zugeschickt. Sogar die Beauftragung eines Inkassodienstes soll angedroht werden.
> ...


----------



## Insider (27 April 2016)

> Ermittlungen des LKA München haben ergeben


Immer diese Halbwahrheiten! _*Ich*_ habs dem BLKA gesagt, ermittelt haben die hier nix! Manches ist halt auch mal eine Frage der Ehre!


----------



## Hippo (27 April 2016)

Tststs ...
Du Witzelpuster du ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 April 2016)

Inzwischen ging auf einer meiner Mailadressen folgende Post ein, obwohl ich diesen Laden nur aus der Presse und aus dem Forum hier kenne:
*



			Sehr geehrter Kunde!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Ihre Äusserungen werden Sie nicht von Ihrer Zahlungspflicht entbinden.
> 
> Sie haben sich nachweislich zum angegebenen Zeitpunkt für den Dienst registriert und die Anmeldeprozedur auf der Internetseite folgendermaßen durchgeführt:
> 
> ...




Seltsam! Heute warnt übrigens auch SPON vor diesem Laden!


----------



## jupp11 (29 April 2016)

https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/maps-24-info


> maps-24.info, routenplaner24.info, maps-routenplaner.info, routenplaner-24.info wollen bis zu 500 Euro abzocken...
> ...Zwar findet sich auf der Startseite, grau unterlegt am unteren rechten Rand, meist der Hinweis, dass der angebotene Service 480 oder 500 Euro für 24 Monate kostet. Und auch in den Nutzungsbedingungen wird dieser Betrag, der im Voraus zu zahlen ist, durchaus erwähnt. Aber ohne den gesetzlich geforderten Button, dass der Klick Kaufen bzw. kostenpflichtig Bestellen bedeutet, reichen diese Angaben nicht.


http://www.jurablogs.com/2016/04/26...ufforderung-fuer-maps-routenplaner-punkt-info


> Abofalle maps-routenplaner.info Alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen: Aufmachung der Seite und Mahnschreiben gleichen merkwürdig einer anderen Abo-Falle unter der URL routenplaner-24.info, betrieben von der ODV Online Content Ltd. ebenfalls mit Sitz in München.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 April 2016)

Das sind doch die Vorgänger von diesem dubios-verwirrenden Abzockerladen!


----------



## Manni2304 (4 Mai 2016)

Da ich auch auf diese Abzocker "hereingefallen" bin, werde ich selbstverständlich meine offene Rechnung in Höhe von 510,00€ begleichen. Die Betrüger bekommen von mir 96 zufällige Zahlen zum Aussortieren. Vielleicht ist ja ein passender Paysafecode dabei.


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2016)

Manni2304 schrieb:


> Paysafecode



Jetzt wollen die Halunken 500 € per "Amazon Wertkarte", also einen Gutscheincode. Außerdem nennt man sich jetzt über maps-routenplaner.net



> Media Control GmbH
> Lyonner Straße 11
> 60325 Frankfurt
> 
> Geschäftsführung: Dr. Michael Gössler


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2016)

Und jetzt nennt sich das Ding:



> Media Work GmbH


----------



## Goblin (6 Mai 2016)

> Jetzt wollen die Halunken 500 € per "Amazon Wertkarte", also einen Gutscheincode. Außerdem nennt man sich jetzt über maps-routenplaner.net



Wer wirklich so dösig is und sowas da hinschickt sollte sich beim betreuten Wohnen anmelden


----------



## Manni2304 (9 Mai 2016)

Sehr geehrte ...


[modedit]
... und Du mein lieber Poster lernst besser etwas Benimm ...


----------



## passer (9 Mai 2016)

Sehr geehrter Herr Rechnungsteller...
bitte geben sie mir ihre Kontonummer, damit ich den Beitrag überweisen kann.
Ein Amazon Konto besitze ich nicht, und Händler mit Amazon Wertkarten sind hier nicht verfügbar.

Oder...
Nachfolgend finden sie folgende Zahlen: 0-9 und Buchstaben: A-Z
Durch das Zufallsprinzip wird es ihnen sicherlich möglich sein, einen passenden Amazon Code zu kreieren.


----------



## Pfüpfli (16 August 2016)

Herzlichen Dank und grosses Kompliment für den Beitrag. Ich alter (67) Narr bin auch in diese Falle getappt; und obschon ich nicht bereit bin etwas zu bezahlen, durch die massiven Drohungen doch etwas verunsichert worden. Ihr Beitrag hat mich standhafter gemacht! Danke und freundlichen Gruss
Pfüpfli


----------



## scobie (15 November 2016)

ich bin nun auch auf die schauspieler reingefallen .allerdings nennen sie sich jetzt 
media solution gmbh 
 routenplaner-maps.online 
 natürlich auch nur fake 
die adresse westhafen1 
in frankfurt gibt es zwar aber nicht diese firma 
hab von den angeblichen seiten auch screenshort gemacht welche eindeutig beweisen das es auch keinen button gibt wo man darauf hingewiesen wird das man kostenpflichtig bestellt .
naja die erste mahnung kam schon aber das juckt mich nicht vieleicht ist es ne echt coole idee denen mal 16 stellige codes zu schicken .

lg simone


----------



## Goblin (15 November 2016)

Laut Handelregister gibt es in Deutschland keine Media Solution GmbH. War auch klar


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 November 2016)

Man kennt die Pappenheimer sehr gut......


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 November 2016)

Hier nochmals der Link ohne Print-Zusatz:
http://www.polizei-praevention.de/aktuelles/routenplaner-lockt-in-abo-falle.html?


----------



## Tom K. (5 März 2017)

Genügt es nicht zu zahlen , oder sollte man polizeilich Anzeige erstatten ?


----------



## jupp11 (5 März 2017)

Was soll das bringen gegen nicht existierende  Unternehmen  Anzeige zu erstatten?
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/media-inkasso-solutions-mail


			
				verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen
 schrieb:
			
		

> Lassen Sie sich nicht einschüchtern!
> Reagieren Sie nicht!
> 
> Zahlen Sie nicht!
> ...


----------



## Insider (5 März 2017)

Wie sollst du denn bezahlen? Amazon-Gutschein-Codes? Was soll das denn?

Anzeige erstatten? Ja, auf jeden Fall, wofür auch immer! Gutschein-Codes können zum Begünstigten nahezu nicht wirklich verfolgt werden - schon gar nicht dann, wenn darüber nicht bezahlt wurde. Insofern wäre eine Anzeige sinn- und ziellos.


----------



## suchermann (5 März 2017)

Tom K. schrieb:


> Genügt es nicht zu zahlen , oder sollte man polizeilich Anzeige erstatten ?



Ja nachdem, ob du das fehlende Komma nach oder vor das Wort "nicht" setzt.


----------



## jupp11 (13 April 2017)

und weiter gehts https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/routenplaner-inkasso


> Wegen der Nutzung eines Online-Routenplaners drohen Unternehmen mit Kleintransporter und Schlosser, um Wertgegenstände abzuholen. Unser Musterbrief hilft beim Widerspruch.
> *Das Wichtigste in Kürze:*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## passer (13 April 2017)

Warum schreiben die VBZ, man solle Widerspruch einlegen ?
Wer kann den auch nur eine klitzekleine Rechtsgrundlage für diese Forderung erkennen ?
Zudem geht ja dieses Schreiben nur an eine Email Adresse, gerichtet an diese Mail Adresse, ohne Empfänger Angaben.

Spamordner und gut ist.


----------



## Teleton (13 April 2017)

Das hat m.E. wohl eher psychologische Gründe.
Grade ältere Leute sind von solchen Drohungen völlig geschockt und freuen sich wenn man einen "Abwehrzauber" präsentieren kann. Die wollen dann unbedingt den Schurken was entgegensetzen.

Schadet ja  nix auf eine Leiche zu schießen. Und wenns hilft, juristische Homöopathie  halt.


----------



## Hippo (13 April 2017)

Ich würde einen Teufel tun denen meine echte Anschrift und wenns pressiert noch meinen Klarnamen verraten.
Und den Richter möcht ich sehen der wegen sowas die Datenspeicherung beim Provider abfragen würde.


----------



## Reducal (13 April 2017)

passer schrieb:


> Warum schreiben die VBZ, man solle Widerspruch einlegen?


Vor allem, wo sollte man den hinschicken? Alle Adressen, früher mal München, aktuell in Frankfurt am Main sind fake! Keines der Businesscenter unterhält tatsächlich Kontakt mit diesen Halunken. Dort eingehende Briefe werden zuerst ungelesen gesammelt und dann entsorgt. In einigen Fällen gab es sogar Rücksendungen an die Absender.

Vom Kontakt per eMail rate ich dringend ab. Die eMailadresse der Opfer ist zwar bei den Initiatoren bekannt, doch wer darüber dann eine Brieffreundschaft auf macht, läuft Gefahr, dass er ganz ungeahnten eMailverkehr erlebt.


----------



## Hippo (14 April 2017)

<<<<  Selfie von Dir?


----------



## micki (14 April 2017)

Mein Papa ist leider auch in die Falle getappt. Er ist 74, ärgert sich über sich selbst und ist natürlich beunruhigt. Ich hatte ihn bis gestern soweit, dass er sich nicht mehr aufregt, bis zu dieser für einen alten Herre doch sehr bedrohliche Mail.
Da fällt einem nichts mehr ein außer Anzeige.



> Zitat:
> *Sehr geehrtes Mitglied von www.maps-24-routenplaner.com!*
> 
> Leider haben Sie die offene Rechnung mit der Nummer 54658 vom 31.03.2017 noch immer nicht beglichen.
> ...


----------



## Hippo (14 April 2017)

Dann soll die Anzeige gleich zur StA Frankfurt oder zum LKA München weitergeleitet werden. Die sind da zentral dran

*Korrektur - die Info ist überholt und nicht mehr gültig*


----------



## Goblin (14 April 2017)

> Wir haben nun einen Vollstreckungstitel bei Gericht gegen Sie erwirkt



Wie soll das gehen wenn man nur die Mailadressen seiner Opfer hat?



> für größere Gegenstände wird eine Spedition beauftragt



Und für die ganz ganz großen kommt dann ein Lastenhubschrauber 




> *Aus diesem Grund wird Sie am Freitag, den 21.04.2017 um 10:00 Uhr unser Inkasso Team besuchen, um Ihre Wertgegenstände zu pfänden.*



Pfänden kann und darf nur ein Gerichsvollzieher und sonst niemand


----------



## micki (14 April 2017)

Das dieses "Schreiben" Humbug ist, ist mir klar. Ich hab schon einiges gelesen, aber das toppt bisher alles


----------



## BenTigger (15 April 2017)

Schreib zurück: Alles Klar, die GSG9 wartet dann um ihre Bande einzubuchten...


----------



## micki (15 April 2017)

In den Fingern jucken würds mich schon aber aus eigener Erfahrung mit Tropmi weiß ich dass keine Reaktion mehr Spaß macht. Auf jeden Fall ist Papa nun geheilt. Es ärgert mich schon ein bisschen, dass er trotz aller Warnungen meinerseits in diese offensichtliche Falle getappt ist. Als ich diese Starseite gesehen hatte mit diesem doch auffälligen Text, da dacht ich mir "alles reden umsonst"  
In der MZ ist übrigens auch ein aktueller Artikel drin.
http://www.mz-web.de/leben/routenplaner--nicht-in-die-abofalle-geraten-24716466


----------



## jupp11 (15 April 2017)

Einfach mal diese Info lesen: http://www.computerbetrug.de/2016/0...so-dummdreist-zocken-unbekannte-jetzt-ab-9940
Diese  dubiosen Abzocker  haben  sich noch nie vor die Schranken eines Gerichts gewagt.
Insofern sind die solche Ratschläge wenig realistisch: http://www.onlinewarnungen.de/warnungsticker/vorsicht-kostenfalle-warnung-vor-routenplaner-maps-com/


> Doch so schnell sollten Sie der Zahlungsaufforderung nicht folgen. Zahlen Sie auf keinen Fall ohne genaue Prüfung der Rechnung. Fraglich ist nämlich, ob überhaupt ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Das müsste geprüft werden, da auf der Webseite der gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Button „Zahlungspflichtig bestellen“ oder ähnlich fehlt.


Ob der fehlt oder nicht ist in diesem Fall ziemlich wurscht, da sich die Abzocker sich nicht aus der Anonymität des Internets wagen. Die bauen darauf, dass sich leider immer noch genug uniformierte bzw ängstliche User durch solche Horrordrohungen einschüchtern lassen. Sonst würden sie nicht  mit dieser Abzockermasche seit Jahren (ungestört) fortfahren.


----------



## Goblin (15 April 2017)

Kein seriöses Unternehmen würde Zahlungen per Amazon Gutschein einfordern. Diese Gutscheine lassen sich nämlich nicht in Bargeld "umtauschen"


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 April 2017)

Ähnliche Lachdrohschreiben gabs doch auch mal in der Vergangenheit. Urheber war seinerzeit ein Pornoanbieter, der seine geschulten, bewaffneten Mitarbeiter vorbeizusenden drohte, wenn nicht gezahlt wird. Der Bursche hatte einen Allerweltsnamen und kam aus Oberbayern oder dem Allgäu.


----------



## Hippo (15 April 2017)

micki schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist Papa nun geheilt. Es ärgert mich schon ein bisschen, dass er trotz aller Warnungen meinerseits in diese offensichtliche Falle getappt ist.


----------



## jupp11 (15 April 2017)

Zur Erinnerung: Die Domain maps-24-routenplaner.com ist über WhoisGuard registriert. Das allein zeigt schon, dass der/Knabe/  Angst vor Entdeckung haben. Kein seröses Unternehmen hat es nötig seien Herkunft zu verscheiern


> Domain name: maps-24-routenplaner.com
> .....
> Creation Date: 2017-02-20T06:35:28.00Z
> Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2018-02-20T06:35:28.00Z
> ...


Eine P.O Box in Panama, da lachen ja die Hühner....


----------



## micki (16 April 2017)

Hippo schrieb:


> ...



So isses, im Falle meines Papas hieß es "es musste schnell gehen" ^^. Rentner halt  Für alle anderen Probleme bin ich für den Teamviewer so was von dankbar. Am Telefon waren PC Probleme, die meistens keine waren, auch immer ziemlich stressig-
- das ist bei mir anders
- den Reiter hab ich nicht
- bei mir ist kein Drucker installiert
- die Systemsteuerung ist weg
- usw.


----------



## Donald Duck (22 April 2017)

Hab denen mal folgendes geantwortet


"Laut Handelregister gibt es keine Digital Works GmbH. Amazongutscheine sind hier leider nicht verfügbar. Ich biete ihnen gerne an den Rechnungsbetrag bei mir persönlich in bar abholen. Eine mögliche Verhaftung durch die Kripo kann ich dabei leider nicht ausschließen!

MfG Donad Duck


----------



## jupp11 (22 April 2017)

Ist netter Gag aber das kratzt den/die Abzockerbetrüger  nicht die Bohne:
Es gibt leider genügend unerfahrene und ängstliche Mitbürger, die sich durch solch absurde Drohungen einschüchtern lassen:
http://www.wr.de/staedte/dortmund/inkasso-firma-droht-mit-aufbrechen-der-haustuer-id210307695.html


> Ein Dortmunder hat online einen unseriösen Routenplaner gekauft. Nun droht ein Inkasso-Büro damit, zum Schuldeneintreiben seine Tür aufzubrechen.
> Unerwünschter Besuch von einem Schlüsseldienst droht dem 78-jährigen Hagen G. am Freitag - für den Fall, dass er einem Inkasso-Büro die Tür nicht öffnet. Das Büro will bei ihm Wertgegenstände beschlagnahmen.


Rechtsmittel gibt es leider gegen solche anonymen Abzocker nicht. Hier hilft nur Information und ein wacher Verstand. 


> Die Verbraucherzentrale hat zu dieser neuen Routenplaner-Abzocke inzwischen einen Musterbrief ins Internet gestellt, mit dem geleimte User auf die unberechtigten Geldforderungen reagieren können.


http://www.verbraucherzentrale.nrw/routenplaner-inkasso  Völlig überflüssig, da die Abzocker sich nie aus ihrem Versteck wagen würden.


----------



## Hippo (22 April 2017)

micki schrieb:


> Für alle anderen Probleme bin ich für den Teamviewer so was von dankbar. Am Telefon waren PC Probleme, die meistens keine waren, auch immer ziemlich stressig



Woher kenn ich das nur ...
Das beste Stück meines Seni-Örs ...
Guckt Schweinchenseiten auf seinem Rechner der auch geschäftlich genutzt wurde...
... fängt sich ´nen Trojaner der fiesen Sorte ein.
Da hat er dann doch nichts mehr gemacht, nicht mal was weggeklickt und gleich angerufen.
Ich zu dem Zeitpunkt im Ausland - also Spezi mit Ahnung vor Ort angerufen.
Der putzt die Kiste und ermahnt EINDRINGLICHST auf dem Rechner keine Schweinchenseiten mehr anzusehen und schirmt den auch noch vorhandenen Laptop vom Firmenrechner ab. 
3 Stunden später will ich Updates etc am Firmenrechner per Teamviewer prüfen - und was sehe ich - einen Bildschirm voller Schweinchenseiten.


----------



## Goblin (22 April 2017)

Eigentlich wäre es für die Staatsanwaltschafen kein Problem herauszufinden wer mit den Gutscheinen bei Amazon was gekauft hat. Dazu muss man leider 500 Euro ofern und sich den Code aufschreiben


----------



## micki (22 April 2017)

Donald Duck schrieb:


> Hab denen mal folgendes geantwortet
> 
> 
> "Laut Handelregister gibt es keine Digital Works GmbH. Amazongutscheine sind hier leider nicht verfügbar. Ich biete ihnen gerne an den Rechnungsbetrag bei mir persönlich in bar abholen. Eine mögliche Verhaftung durch die Kripo kann ich dabei leider nicht ausschließen!
> ...



Ein kurzer Moment der Genugtuung. Die andere Seite liest diese Antworten nicht oder aber sie nutzt solche Antworten zu ihren Gunsten. Eine Zahlungsbereitschaft zu signalisieren ist immer ein Fehler, auch wenn es spaßig verfasst ist und in diesem Fall wohl nicht relevant ist.

Kurzer Bericht zum Polizeibesuch meines Papas in der nächstgrößeren Kleinstadt mit immerhin knapp 40.000 Einwohnern. Die diensthabende Beamtin hat ihm doch tatsächlich geraten sich an t-online zu wenden, damit die "das" löschen. Was mit diesem "das" gemeint war konnte ich nur erahnen. 

Eine Anzeige konnte sie nicht aufnehmen, aber der Chef würde sich melden. Das hat er auch getan mit der Aussage: "ja das ist bekannt, einfach nicht reagieren". Also das was hier und auch ich ihm geraten habe. Eine Anzeige wollte er nicht aufnehmen, weil man ja weiß um was es geht aber nicht weiß wer dahintersteckt und sowieso nichts passiert. Supi! Anzeige gegen Unbekannt scheint unbekannt.

Der Hammer war - sagte der Beamte zu meinem Papa: wenn am Freitag besagtes Inkassokommando (siehe post weiter oben) anrückt solle er sofort anrufen! Soviel zur vorherigen Aussage er solle einfach nicht reagieren. Da ist der geneigte Rentner natürlich voll beruhigt.

Ich hab dann die Internetwache der nächsten Großstadt konsultiert und die Anzeige wurde aufgenommen.


----------



## micki (22 April 2017)

Was sagt eigentlich Amazon zu diesem Verein?


----------



## Goblin (22 April 2017)

> wenn am Freitag besagtes Inkassokommando (siehe post weiter oben) anrückt



Ich denke mal dass selbst die dümmsten Abzocker nicht so blöd sind und laufen bei ihren "Kunden" auf


----------



## micki (22 April 2017)

Goblin schrieb:


> Ich denke mal dass selbst die dümmsten Abzocker nicht so blöd sind und laufen bei ihren "Kunden" auf



Natürlich nicht, umso dümmer die Aussage der Polizei - "aber wenn die tatsächlich....". He, und das nach dem Hinweis man solle nicht reagieren. Also bitte


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2017)

Auch in Österreich wollten der/die Abzocker zuschlagen 
http://www.nachrichten.at/oberoeste...er-Routenplaner-500-Euro-zahlen;art69,2546188


> „Diese Kaltschnäuzigkeit ist schon erstaunlich. Kein Wunder, dass manche Leute solchen Firmen aus Angst Geld überweisen, obwohl das gar nicht nötig wäre“, sagt der Mauthausener Johann P. über ein Erlebnis, das er heuer mit einem deutschen Routenplaner-Anbieter machte. Auch er sollte für eine zweijährige Mitgliedschaft bei der Plattform routenplaner-maps.com 500 Euro begleichen. Nach mehrmaligen Mahnschreiben wurde sogar mit einer Exekution gedroht, die freilich nie stattfand.
> Bei der Suche nach einer Fahrtroute stieß der Mühlviertler im Dezember unter anderem auf die Seite  routenplaner-maps.com.


Er hatte vermutlich übersehen, dass es eine Werbeanzeige war, bei denen man grundsätzlich besonders aufmerksam sein sollte.  Die Seite routenplaner-maps.com ist z.Z noch existent,  taucht aber in der Suche nach dem Begriff routenplaner z.Z nicht auf. Z.Z ist die Werbung nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Hippo (23 April 2017)

Goblin schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre es für die Staatsanwaltschafen kein Problem herauszufinden wer mit den Gutscheinen bei Amazon was gekauft hat. Dazu muss man leider 500 Euro ofern und sich den Code aufschreiben


Du glaubst aber nicht daß die Gauner die Gutscheine selber einlösen ...
... die gehen über ein paar dunkle Ecken über Mulis und Ebay an eine arme Sau der sich freut einen 50€ Amazongutschein für [email protected] ersteigert zu haben ...
Und für seinen Profit von minus 5 € kriegt er noch Besuch der Staatsanwaltschaft


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2017)

Hab mal routenplaner gegoogelt: Google übertreibt mal wieder maßlos auf den ersten Trefferseiten:


> Ungefähr 27.400.000 Ergebnisse (0,39 Sekunden)


Näher betrachtet sind es  auf der letzten Trefferseite https://www.google.de/#q=routenplaner&start=150


> _Seite 16 von 156 Ergebnissen (0,52 Sekunden)
> Damit du nur die relevantesten Ergebnisse erhältst, wurden einige Einträge ausgelassen, die den 154 angezeigten Treffern sehr ähnlich sind._


Unter den  regulären Treffern befinden sich  zwei die von den Abzockerseiten berichten:
Pos  114:  http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/warnung-abo-falle/
Pos 51: https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/routenplaner-inkasso

Alle andern sind seriöse Treffer oder Werbung bei denen  z.Z  keine im unmittelbaren Verdacht steht, auf Abzocke  abzuzielen. Der  Werbetreffer kartemap.com/de2/ ist  IMHO nicht  ganz koscher
Die Seite ist anonym registriert, was immer schon Mißtrauen erzeugt.


----------



## Insider (24 April 2017)

Jetzt heißt man übrigens aktuell

*Digital Media GmbH*
Willy-Brandt-Platz 2
12529 Berlin​
und zugleich dann auch

*Steinbach & Partner*
Taunusturm​
Das ganze kommt über die Falle: routenplaner-maps.Website


*Das ist alles Fake!*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Zahlen sie nicht, führen sie keine Brieffreundschaft mit diesen Halunken, bleiben sie stur!





Insider schrieb:


> *Das ist alles Fake!*



Einschließlich dem Alias: Dr. Robert Ackermann


----------



## Goblin (12 Mai 2017)

> Wie bei den vorausgegangenen Zahlungsaufforderungen auch, sollen Sie den Betrag in Form von Amazon-Gutscheinen bezahlen. Alleine das sollte jeden Nutzer von einer Zahlung abhalten, denn kein seriöses Unternehmen lässt eine erbrachte Leistung in Amazon-Gutscheinen bezahlen. Dabei kann es sich allenfalls um eine freiwillige Spende handeln, die es in diesem Fall wohl auch ist. Unbekannt ist bisher, wer tatsächlich hinter den Scheinfirmen steht



http://www.onlinewarnungen.de/warnu...nntgabe-der-pfaendung-ihrer-wertgegenstaende/


----------



## Goblin (19 Mai 2017)

Heute im Spampostfach gehabt



> Da wir bis heute trotz mehrmaliger Mahnungen noch immer keinen Zahlungseingang von Ihnen verzeichnen konnten, sehen wir uns nunmehr gezwungen, *SOLLTEN WIR NICHT UNVERZÜGLICH DEN ZAHLUNGSEINGANG FESTSTELLEN*, die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft einzuschalten.
> 
> *Wer eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch nimmt, mit der Absicht diese nicht zu bezahlen, macht sich zumindest des versuchten Betrugs strafbar, dieser Umstand genügt, um eine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zu erstatten.*



Wenn sie es mal machen würden


----------



## Kabamaus (3 Juli 2017)

Hallo, bin in die Abofalle des Routenplaners maps-24-routenplaner gefallen, überall im Netz steht daß man nicht bezahlen soll, was ich auch nicht tue, trotzdem nerven diese Drohungsmails, die jeden Montag in meine Postfach sind, seit vier Wochen. Kann ich dagegen was tun? Denen den Link schicken wo über diese Seite aufgeklärt wird? Oder einfach aussitzen bis sie aufgeben?


----------



## Hippo (3 Juli 2017)

Spamfilter schärfen oder einfach löschen.
Oder einfach jedesmal herzhaft lachen.
Daß die Gauner sind wissen die auch ohne daß Du ihnen den Link schickst.


----------



## Ich bins nicht (3 Juli 2017)

Alle im Impressum angegebenen Daten sind falsch. Diese "Firma" gibt es nicht. Seriöse Unternehmen fuchteln nicht mit schwachsinnigen Mails rum,sondern klagen wenn jemand nicht zahlt. Lösch den Mist und gut ist


----------



## jupp11 (4 Juli 2017)

Kabamaus schrieb:


> bin in die Abofalle des Routenplaners maps-24-routenplaner gefallen,


und wie?


----------



## der dunkle Ollie (4 Juli 2017)

Diese Dreistigkeit hatte ich noch nie gesehen:
_„Wir haben nun einen Vollstreckungstitel bei Gericht gegen Sie erwirkt.
Aus diesem Grund wird Sie am Freitag, den 07.04.2017 um 10:00 Uhr unser Inkasso Team besuchen, um Ihre Wertgegenstände zu pfänden.
Soweit es möglich ist, werden die Gegenstände mit dem Kleintransporter abtransportiert, für größere Gegenstände wird für den Folgetag eine Spedition beauftragt.
Sollten Sie nicht zu Hause sein oder die Tür selbst öffnen, wird ein Schlüsseldienst hinzugezogen, der die Tür dann öffnen wird.
Die Mehrkosten müssen wir Ihnen natürlich zusätzlich in Rechnung stellen.
Sollten Sie Widerstand leisten, werden wir die Polizei hinzuziehen.“

gefunden bei http://www.radziwill.info/Abzocke-m...uehrt-zu-Hinterleuten-des-Branchenbuchbetrugs

Während die alteingesessenen Urväter dieser weltweit tätigen Mafia in der Schweiz und auf Malle ihren Ruhestand geniessen, sind die Nachwuchs-Trittbrettfahrer nur noch verzweifelt _


----------



## jupp11 (4 Juli 2017)

Abzockermafia schrieb:
			
		

> _Sollten Sie Widerstand leisten, werden wir die Polizei hinzuziehen.“_


Antwort: Die wartet bereits auf euch Ganoven....


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Juli 2017)

> _Während die alteingesessenen Urväter dieser weltweit tätigen Mafia in der Schweiz und auf Malle ihren Ruhestand geniessen, sind die Nachwuchs-Trittbrettfahrer nur noch verzweifelt _


Apropos "Urväter": Was treibt eigentlich Schweinchen Nepperle so? Ist er wieder genesen?


----------



## Hippo (4 Juli 2017)

der dunkle Ollie schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund wird Sie am Freitag, den 07.04.2017 um 10:00 Uhr unser Inkasso Team besuchen,



Gut daß Sie mir den Termin nennen, dann füttere ich meine zwei Rottweiler an diesem Tag nicht ...


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2017)

jupp11 schrieb:


> > bin in die Abofalle des Routenplaners maps-24-routenplaner gefallen
> 
> 
> und wie?


Alle Betroffenen haben einen Onlineroutenplaner gesucht (meist nix Google) und sind darauf gestossen. Dort haben sie lediglich für das Berechnungsergebnis ihre eMailadresse angegeben und damit an einer vermeintlichen Verlosung für einen Traumurlaub teilgenommen (ich glaube Malediven). Danach kommen diese doofen Bettelmails.

Bislang kenne ich niemand, der die 500-€-Paysafecodes oder Amazon-Wertcodes übermittelt hatte und an eine Dunkelziffer kann ich nicht so recht glauben.

Diesen primitiven Routenplaner habe ich früher schon mal gesehen, kann mich aber auch täuschen. Genau so ein Ding oder zumindest ein ähnliches hatte der Abofallenfürst M. B. benutzt. Das ist bestimmt schon zehn Jahre her.


----------



## Ich bins nicht (4 Juli 2017)

> _Sollten Sie Widerstand leisten, werden wir die Polizei hinzuziehen_



Wir sind die Borg. Widerstand ist zwecklos. Sie werden assimiliert 

Pfänden kann aber nur ein Gerichtsvollzieher. Dazu muss aber ein echter Titel vorliegen. Den findet man aber zum Glück nicht einfach so auf der Straße


----------



## Hippo (22 Juli 2017)

Jetzt haben sie an der Seite geschraubt
Rot auf grau und der Button ist auch korrekt


----------



## ich bins nicht (23 Juli 2017)

> Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einem Vertrag über die Lieferung von nicht auf einem körperlichen Datenträger befindlichen digitalen Inhalten auch dann, wenn der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung des Vertrags begonnen hat, nachdem der Verbraucher
> 
> 1. ausdrücklich zugestimmt hat, dass der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung des Vertrags vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist beginnt, und
> 2. seine Kenntnis davon bestätigt hat, dass er durch seine Zustimmung mit Beginn der Ausführung des Vertrags sein Widerrufsrecht verliert



Das ist Unsinn! Die im Impressum angegebene "Firma" gibt es laut Handelsregister nicht


----------



## passer (23 Juli 2017)

@Hippo,

trotz dessen hätten die keine Chance ihre Forderung durchzusetzen.
- Schon wegen der Frage, an welche Postadresse die ihre Rechnung senden sollten.
Zudem sollte der Forderungsbetrag direkt unter den Button "Zahlungspflichtig bestellen" gesetzt werden.


----------



## Hippo (23 Juli 2017)

Schon klar. Ist mir nur aufgefallen daß geschraubt wurde


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2017)

500 € in Paysafe- oder Amazon-Guthaben, für was eigentlich? Die Teilnahme an einem Gewinnspiel, bei dem es vermutlich keinen nachweisbaren Gewinner gibt oder für die Routenplanerauskunft, die es andernorts kostenlos gibt? Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sich tatsächlich für die Beitreibung irgendwann mal ein naiver Anwalt oder eine bescheuerte Inkassoinstanz hergibt. Nur zu!


----------



## Hippo (23 Juli 2017)

Erst kommt doch das Inkassoteam mit dem Transporter. Das ist bestimmt der "Weiße Bulli" aus Facebook in neuer Mission


----------



## jupp11 (15 August 2017)

Scheint wieder verstärkt zu grassieren:
https://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/maps-routenplaner-abzocke


> Pressemitteilung vom 14.08.2017
> Routenplaner-Abzocke: absurde Drohungen
> Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor ungewollten Abonnements und ungerechtfertigten Mahnungen
> Route geplant – Abo abgeschlossen: Von dieser Abzock-Masche hört die Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz zurzeit wieder häufiger. Unter wechselnden Internet-Adressen für Routenplaner versuchen Betrüger, Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher in teure Verträge zu locken – wird nicht gezahlt, wird gedroht.
> ...


----------



## Hippo (15 August 2017)

Hier auch >>> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/...rug-durch-falsche-routenplaner-a-1162808.html
Mit den üblichen "witzigen" Ratschlägen bzgl Widerspruch.
Stellen fest daß die Adressen falsch sind aber vorsorglich soll man einen Widerspruch schreiben...


----------



## Goblin (15 August 2017)

An wen soll der Widerspruch denn gehen? An einen nicht existierenden Geschäftsführer einer nicht existierenden Firma?

Mit sowas kann man schnell einen Vertrag bestätigen den es gar nicht gibt

Auch Strafanzeigen bringen hier nichts. Damit nervt man höchstens den Staatsanwalt


----------



## Der dunkle Oliie (16 August 2017)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Apropos "Urväter": Was treibt eigentlich Schweinchen Nepperle so? Ist er wieder genesen?



Keine Ahnung sein seltenes Krustentier hat ihn auf jeden Fall aus dem wohlverdienten Knast befreit. Vielleicht sind er und die Buhratte jetzt als Mentoren und Strippenzieher im Hintergrund? Irgendwann geht auch deren Geld mal zu Ende und dann kommen sie wieder.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (17 August 2017)

Jetzt mit folgender Identität auf maps-routenplaner-pro.com:



> Digital Solution GmbH
> Schwarzbacher Strasse 4
> 10711 Berlin
> 
> Dr. Martin von Bergen


----------



## Goblin (17 August 2017)

Eine "Digital Solution GmbH" gibt es laut Handelsregister nicht


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 August 2017)

Goblin schrieb:


> Eine "Digital Solution GmbH" gibt es laut Handelsregister nicht


Das sind alles Fake-Firmen und immer ein Fake-Dr. als Geschäftsführer. Der "Dr." soll wohl Angst einflößen


----------



## Goblin (18 August 2017)

> *Unsere Aussagen werden im Zuge einer Gerichtsverhandlung durch einen Sachverständigen bestätigt, die Kosten hierfür werden Ihnen natürlich zusätzlich in Rechnung gestellt*



Der Sachverständige wäre der Richter der diesen Unsinn sofort einstampfen würde



> Zur genauen Bestimmung Ihrer Identität, wurde Ihre IP Adresse (dient zur eindeutigen Identifizierung des bei der Registrierung verwendeten Computers) bei der Registrierung gespeichert



Eine IP oder ein Computer ist keine nätürliche Person. Eine IP beweist keinen Vertragschluss



> *Bitte beachten Sie § 356 BGB ABS 5:*
> Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einem Vertrag über die Lieferung von nicht auf einem körperlichen Datenträger befindlichen digitalen Inhalten auch dann, wenn der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung des Vertrags begonnen hat, nachdem der Verbraucher
> 
> 1. ausdrücklich zugestimmt hat, dass der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung des Vertrags vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist beginnt, und
> 2. seine Kenntnis davon bestätigt hat, dass er durch seine Zustimmung mit Beginn der Ausführung des Vertrags sein Widerrufsrecht verliert



Ist so zwar richtig,aber hier fehlt es an der Zustimmung des Nutzers. Er wird hier auch nicht darauf hingewiesen



> Beachten Sie bitte, dass Sie im Falle eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens, mit Kosten im oberen dreistelligen Bereich, sowie mit folgenden Nachteilen zu rechnen haben:
> 
> Negativer Eintrag in das Schuldenregister
> Lohn- und Kontopfändung
> Zwangsvollstreckung durch einen Gerichtsvollzieher



Wie das gehen soll wenn man nur die Mailadressen seiner Opfer hat weiß ich nicht


----------



## Reducal (18 August 2017)

Goblin schrieb:


> Wie das gehen soll wenn man nur die Mailadressen seiner Opfer hat weiß ich nicht


Das stimmt soweit schon aber viele Opfer schicken den Halunken ihre Daten mit dem unsinnigen Widerspruch frei Haus. Und ja, freilich wird es nie zu den


Goblin schrieb:


> Digitalhalunken schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Nachteilen


kommen!


----------



## Goblin (18 August 2017)

Negative Einträge bei der Schufa kann man übrigens nur machen wenn man da Mitglied ist. Wird hier wohl nicht der Fall sein


----------



## BenTigger (21 August 2017)

Mist, hier haben zu viele User gelesen, das es Abzocke ist und die armen Abzocker mussten aufgeben...

Beide Adressen stehen nun zum Verkauf an





Anhang anzeigen 11315


----------

